# water damage remove mold & repair or replace drywall



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You're lucky you didn't die of carbon monoxide poisoning.
I would open the damp wall to investigate the cavity. If it's only surface mold, I would continue to open the wall until I exposed the whole effected area. If it's severe mold, I would seal it back up and call a professional company to deal with it.
Your house insurance might cover the cost of mold remediation. But before I involved them, I would find out the extent of the issue.
Ron


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Any company that specializes in the removal or cleaning of mold will cost three times what the reasonable rate ought to be. Personally, I'd get a dumpster and a respirator and go to work. 

You can buy chemicals to kill mold and clean the more permanent surfaces (studs, concrete, whatever).

New sheetrock would be the way I'd go. Once wallboard or plaster has been wet it has been degraded somewhat.


----------

